# Death Watch Preemptive Strike (recruitment)



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the Delgiest Astaroid field of subsector Metalis. it's precous minerals are mined and sent to the Forge world of Goden lll (3), a planet which is responsible for the complicated and ancient processes used to construct the vast imperial war machines known as Titans. for centuries Delgiest has sent resources to Goden lll for the production of Titans and other imperial war machines, but as of recently, the entire asteroid belt has gone silent. 

Imperial astropaths warned of a great shadow approaching the belt of asteroids. at first orks were suspected, but certain things didn't add up. never the less, the Emperor's chosen,the Space marines of the death watch, answered the warnings of the astropaths in a attempt to save not only the Delgiest asteroid field and Goden lll, but the entire subsector as well. when they arrived, what they found was far from what they had expected. orks, a entire fleet of them had set their sights on Goden lll, but they were far deeper into the sector than the astropaths had warned. 

now faced with a mystery, the marines of the death watch must discover what fate befell the asteroid field as well as prevent the destruction of Goden lll.



This Rp will focus on a group of space marines from Death Watch and their Inquisitor as they journey throughout the subsector to discover what is going on and to save it from the onslaught of the xeno horde. the orks are many, and the green tide is in full effect, but they are no shadow upon the warp. to discover what the subsector hides, and it's many secrets, the space marines will have to reactivate lost and hidden outposts that will turn their sights to the stars. there are many questions to be answered, why are the orks here? why did the entire asteroid belt suddenly fall silent? and what is this shadow in the warp.

the marines of this RP are all fresh and new to death watch, their armor only recently within the last few days painted black. they come from all walks of life within the space marines, and it is their first mission together. more interestingly enough, this is also the first official mission for this inquisitor as well. freshly promoted and newly assigned, the quest for answers will drive them deep into the sector, unearthing secrets they will wish they had never found.



________________________________________________________________
the weapons the inquisitor's ship has access to are a tad limited and is not as stocked as other ships. here is a list of weapons the Inquisitor's ship has acess to. 


Bolt Pistol (multiple Patterns, Custom Patterns must be approved before use. IM for Custom Patterns)
Boltgun/Bolter(multiple Patterns, Custom patterns must be approved before use, IM for custom Patterns)
Combi Bolt Pistol: Flame, Bolt
Combi Bolter: Flame, Bolt(twin linked)
Flamer (multiple patterns, Custom patterns must be approved before use. IM for custom patterns)
Shotgun (multiple Patterns)
Plasma Pistol(multiple Patterns, Custom patterns must be approved before use. IM for custom Patterns)
Plasmagun(multiple patterns, Custom patterns must be approved before use. IM for custom patterns)
Las Cannon(multiple patterns, Custom patterns must be approved before use. IM for custom patterns)
AutoCannon(multiple patterns, Custom patterns must be approved before use. IM for custom patterns)
Chainsword
Power Fist
Inferno Grenade
Melta Bomb
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Space marines were allowed to bring one peace of wargear from their home chapter (not including their armor). these are items such as the cloth worn by the dark angels over their armor, or the jump pack used by assault marines. 
the only ones who are excused from this are the tech marines
=========================================================

Username:
name:
age: please realize marines are old buggers, and live for a long ass time to be blunt. i don't want to see people in their 20s
Sex: (female in case of sister of battle)
appearance: please include a detailed description
Home Chapter:
Armor Mark: what kind of armor do you have? are you using older armor? the new standard? or the rare Mark8 errant armor?
Chapter Wargear: this would be your jump pack and the like
Functionality: what kind of marine are you? assault marine? tech marine? devastator? scout? if you're a sister of battle, please state what kind
Weapon: please limit yourself to two. also be reasonable, if you're hefting a power fist around, it's unlikely you're also using the las cannon.
Biography: the emperor knows all. no mystery characters, no hidden past. i want the juicy details here. there is no such thing as too much information


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`ll join this.  

I`ll have a deathwatch character written up later today. :good:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

wonderful. that's one person. if you have questions, comments, or concerns please feel free to list them out here. i would be more than happy to address any question you may have. yes, even what is 2+2(not everyone out there realizes the answer is 4)

now my little pathetic jokes aside, i do apologize if i butchered cannon in any way, shape, form, or left it with a bad limp. i have a feeling "fresh" inquisitors don't normally take on death watch, and that members so fresh to death watch, don't normally go out on missions. 

but please understand. i'm a tau player, ok that's no excuse but still. space marines are honestly not my strong point, i'm very interested in starting up a army, but kinda lack the funds. again, beside the point. but the thing is, my space marine knowledge is a little more than rusty, it kinda looks like a land raider after a great unclean one farted on it. there's rust, and other things that are generally not ok to be on there. so your help is much appreciated, even if your help is ripping me a new one with a chain axe that is meant to be used by a dreadnaught. 

now those out there may say "well if you don't know marines, why are you making RPs about them?" to which my answer is 

"do you see how many tau RPs we have going? i dont exactly think anyone would be hopping to join one if i made one. given the last few games i went to, the general sense is "we hate tau"

so please, for the love of all that is holy (or in some of your cases unholy, or possibly orky) please give me a bit of feedback here. thoughts, questions, concerns, dire wounds from above mentioned chain axe. i seek to become better at 40k RPing and the only way i can do that with my limited funds, is through your helpful input.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

For the record, I would join a tau based Rp. I`m sure there was one a while back but it died for reasons that needn`t concern anyone. 

And if you need fluff help, even just little bits of info, there`s a thread in the fluff section to post such quandries, the aptly named Random Questions.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks Serpion, always knew i could count on a ausi, not like those amrecians. shoot, who do they think they are? being their own worst enemy and all. ok bad bit of humor aside, i'll be sure to make a few posts in that thread rather soon.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

As if i don't have enough on my plate, sue me I'll go for it!

name: Kayvaan of the 4th company
age: 60

Sex:Male

Apprence: He has a hard face, born of hardship both before and after he became a marine with pirceing green eyes. He has dark skin and white hair.

Home Chapter:Mechanicus (note, the name is a bastardzation of the name Metal fist, early in there histroy they were almost destroyed and the name got curropted)

Chapter: Chapter Color Purple, though there not above painting there armor a camo colar. Symbol is a fist tightly clentched around a gear. are of Salmander descent with no mutations.
Brife history: early in there histroy the Metal fist were almost destroyed save for scouts and a few higher ranked veterans. they setteled onto the planet Cassandra and have never left. when they tryed to rebuild there chapter they asked for help from the Ultramarines, but the stuck up blue berrys clashed with the chapter few leadership and left, the rival extends to this very day. building up again they developed diffrently from other chapters. they built up again with help of a few other more independent chapters and now patrol sub Sector Cassandra and nearby systems with in a 10 light year distence.

Armor Mark: a mix match of diffrent common marks. MK 6 legs, chest a MK 8, left shoulder a Mk8 as well (that due to it being replaced with the death watch symbol) right shoulder a MK 6 back pack a MK7with some mars aproved modifcation for HALO jumps.

Company Wargear: The fourth Company are experts on thunder hawk inserstions and bombing runs, so he has a HALO (High Altitude-Low Opening) grav chute.

Functionality: Tactical, HALO

Weapon: Casandra Pattern HALO bolter, (Semi Auto function only, incress duriblity, slighly longer muzzel with incress barrel shrouding) Combat Knife, power point (only the tip is powered, looks like a normal dagger) Bolt Pistol (three but all realist)

Biography: Kayvaan has had a hard life. Growing up under a abusive drunkard of a father and a mother who died as his she gave birth to his sister he had to care for him self and his siblings, his brother Ardias and his new sister Ilandra.

unlike the mostly urban Cassandra he grew up in one of the few rual parts of the planet and so was spent his days farming and trying to keep a old solar pannel going. 

Years in years out, the farm which was onece prosperous fell desitute, one boy unable to keep it alive try as he might all he could due was grow enough to keep the family alive, barely. at some point the bills cought up to them and Cassandrans bankers moved into to condem the farm to have better owners. 

Unlike many planets Cassandra has civle programs (in a sense it one of the few worlds not unlike 21 centry earth) and three half starve childern set the wheels in motion. 

once in custody it was found that all three childern had the gentic make up to become space marines, his sister, three at the time was put into a sister monstary on Cassandra IV while the two boys enters the space marine chapter. 

Sadly Kayvaan brother Ardias died in a HALO training acident, one that Kayvaan survived. When Kayvaan became a scout in the forth company, he porved to be a damn good one at that he had a knack for calling in bombing runs, even in simulations. orks proved no diffrent. 

His rise though the ranks were not notable, he fought in three campaigns as a scout, One against the Tau, one with Orks, and the last with a rebel human empire. with 88 kills under his bolt gun he bacame a tactical marine. 

A few missions latter he was seconded to the Death watch by company commander Julius for experence and here he is, his first opration one he hopes goes well.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i looked high and low for the chapter you're talking about, both of them actually and couldn't manage to find them. i'd ask that you stick to cannon chapters if at all possible. if you're having trouble finding a appropriate chapter for your interests, please let me know and i'll dive into my resources to look. 

i don't see much problem with the custom patterns you have, again, looked through my sources, didn't find them. but could you describe their look? how they differ from the standard bolter? if it's just the single fire and increased durability i think loke had that, though i'm most likely wrong on that note. 

also, dont space marines recruit on planets based off of skill? normally going for the gangers and other miscreants and what not? again my knowledge on this is limited and i'm trying to recherche that a bit more. if anything it sounds like you would have been drafted into the guard not the marines.

50 also seems young for a marine. i don't know how long the whole mutation thing takes, or how long they stay in scout training, ext. and please note, i'm not the space marine player here, i'm trusting you on that. if that's a normal age for a "young" marine, hey fine by me, no qualms. it's more me stating i have very little knowledge on that.

also, if your armor is a mix match of different marks, state what marks. are you using mark 5 for legs with a mark 6 torso and a mark 7 helm and arms? or is it a mark 7 torso with a mark 5 head and limbs? i know i seem nit picky about details, but it helps draw a image of your character in another RPer's mind. and no, i'm not trying to scare you off. i could have said a lot more if i actually wanted to XP

also this is nothing personal. i am simply trying to learn here. my sources may be outdated, crappy, or just flat out wrong. i'll be doing this to everyone, i'll be asking questions and poking their profile a few times to learn what i can. hell i'll be doing this to our local necron player once he posts his profile up.

and folks, the slot for inquisitor is still open. no one has claimed it yet. it's first come, first serve, though you have to impress me with the profile.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll go for it!

Name: Asir "The iron one"

Age: 92

Sex: Male

Apperence: Asir has quite an average-looking face and some very short hair, however his left eye is bionic and his entire right leg is mechanial. Asir also has various mechanial implants under his skin as well as many servo-arms and mechadendrites.

Home Chapter: Iron Hands

Armour: Mk VIII 'errant' power armour

wargear: servo-arms and mechadendrites (4 to be exact. 2 clamp-like arms, 1 welder arm, 1 arm that does many things. (haven't though about that one yet))

Functionality: Techmarine

Weapons: Mk III "sunfury" plasma pistol, Techmarine power axe (traditional weapon for techmarines)

Biography: Asir is a loyal, brave and trustworthy marine, he will work just at hard at repairing vechiles as he would in a battle. He has a brilliant understanding of machines and all things mechanical.

Asir lived his entire life on Medusa before joining the Iron hands, throughout his career as a space marine he has always been close to the chapter's machines. when Asir joined the deathwatch he was happy to work with the other techmarines, he has a good sense of humour.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

This okay?

Name: Numitor Shivon

Age: 139

Gender: Male

Appearance: Black haired with deep blue eyes that look as if they have seen too much. His face is noble and unscarred. He rarely shows his face, preffering to wear his helmet.

Home Chapter: Crimson Fists

Armour mark: Mk 8 'Errant' pattern

Chapter wargear: Both his guantlets are still painted crimson in the memory of Rogal Dorn's tradition of cutting the palms of new recruits and sharing his blood with them directly.

Functionality: Sternguard (Extra ammo types; Kraken penetrators, Inferno bolts, Hellfire bolts, Metal Storm frag shell and Stalker silenced shells)


Weapon: Stalker pattern boltgun, Chainsword, bolt pistol and inferno grenades.

Biography: Numitor lived a hard life on his home planet of Rynn's World. His mother died when he was 6 years old and he had never known his father. He was forced to work in order to feed himself and his younger sister. All his mortal life he had seen the space marines of the Crimson Fists and all his mortal life he had wanted to be one.

His chance came when he was 18 years old. The Fists had needed new recruits and had sent a thunderhawk accompanied by a chaplain to choose the best of the warriors for the chapter's ranks. After long and arduous testing Numitor and a handful of others were taken to the fortress monestary and trained.

He joined the 10th company as a scout and remained there for 15 years. He became a devastator, assault and finally a tactical marine and it was as a tactical marine that he witnessed the destruction of his fortress monastery at the hands of Waaaaaaaaaaaagh Snagrod.

He swore an oath to avenge his lost brothers and has since tried to fight and kill orks at every opportunity. He became a Sternguard veteran after a campaign against the Dark Eldar during which he killed 93 of the xenos and took out one of their skimmers with a well placed bolter round.

He was transferred to the deathwatch by his captain and rejoiced at the news that he would be fighting orks for his dead brothers were still un-avenged.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Here we go! 

Name: Jacen Kanan

Age: 315 years Terran Standard (earth years lol)

Home Chapter: Novamarines

Armour: Aquila pattern

Wargear: Narcethium, Reductor

Functionality: Apothecary

Weapon: Boltgun; Godwyn Pattern, Combat Knife.

Bio: Uneventful life on a long since lost agri world, otherwise destined to be a farmer his whole life. All was changed when an outriding splinter fleet of Hive Fleet Serpent happened upon the world. A nearby Novamarine fleet was able to intercept in time to eliminate the bulk of the Hive Fleet, but one Hive Ship managed to achieve orbit and seed the planet with spores and tyranid warrior organisms. 

A purging was undertaken by the Novamarines to save this world, but despite their effort they were too few and were stretched far too thin. The best they could managin in the end was to evacuate the world and save as much of the populace as they could. They burnt the planet as they left, striking a blow against the Serpent but at great cost... 

Jacen was a boy at this time and his saviours saw the potential he held. He was inducted immediately and swiftly surpassed the trials and training needed. Following almost a decade in the scout company, Jacen demonstrated a keen understanding of the Apothecary`s art and became an aspirant early in his time with the chapter. 

This goal was realized within a few decades and he has since served as keeper of his chapter`s future, seeing to the implantations required for neophytes and guarding the chapter`s legacy. 

His talents saw him nominated for duty in the Deathwatch, which he accepted with relish as a chance to broaden his experience. 

Jacen is a good humoured sort, willing to put tense moments at ease with a bit of humour, but will see to his duty with the utmost of sincerity and focus. 



Is this okay?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ah, Deathwatch. I'd assume the "shadow" is Tyranids? Maybe that's a good guess, but I've just finished Warriors of Ultramar and so suspect every corner of my house to be housing a hive ship or two. :laugh:

Looks fun, I'll be watching with interest, maybe even joining in after my 21 exams...


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Username: Jackinator

Name: Inquisitor Ellen Thorn

Age: 28

Sex: Female

Appearance: Ellen is small and slightly built, easily towered over by the Space Marines of the Death Watch. Her face is sharply defined and would be pretty if you like that kinda thing, with shoulder length brown hair framing dark, clever eyes. Unfortunately there is a scar that runs up from the left side of her mouth to just beneath her hairline, pulling it up into a permanent rictus.

Home Ordo: Ordo Xenos

Armour: Ellen wears custom built power armour based on the pattern worn by Sisters of Battle, it is painted in white with a red trim.

Ordo Wargear: Scythian Venom Talon

Functionality: Inquisitor

Weapon: Matched Bolt Pistols, each one is ornate but functional, decorated with gold inlay and flowing silver script, one bearing the hymn of fury and the other the hymn of scourging. These bolt pistols are loaded with Hellfire rounds, as are each of the spare clips she keeps around her person.

Biography: Ellen is unusually young for an Inquisitor and this bears testimony to her past. She entered the schools of the Inquisition at a young age after the death of her parents, her mother in childbirth and her father dying with his regiment against the Tyranids.

She excelled in several classes, particularly combat and marksmanship and was swiftly assigned to an Inquisitor in order to boost her somewhat average scholarly interest. She served with Inquisitor Eison Marr for 6 years, then, during the containment of a genestealer infestation Marr fell, torn apart by a genestealer as his blade ripped the head from it's shoulders.

Ellen was transferred to the care of Inquisitor Gregory Hend, serving under him in the destruction and eradication of Tyranids, Orks, Eldar and many other Xenos. The Inquisitor himself died on Fornek V, but with his dying breath he passed on his rank to Ellen, imbuing her with his rank and powers. And ordering her to issue exterminatus on the tyranid infested world.

It was the first time she had watched a world die.

Ellen is mostly the quiet sort, but not averse to conversation and is certainly not intimidated by the looming Space Marines. What she is scared of is failure, this is her first solo asignment and she knows little of what she may face. She only fears she will have to watch another world die.

That ok?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

on each of you points Das

1 The Mechanicus a custom chapter, if you want i can change it but i have to redo the whole the back story.

2 I add what they look like, figured a techical description would be all that was needed.

3 good point, I bump the age up a bit, and as for being recruite, a quick of the Mechanicus there planets not the best for marines, its not a death world or anything, and though this leads to some decideingly unmarine thoughts,(camouflage) it does not overly effect them.

4 I try, I need to thumb though a codex though.

5 you sorces are good, im just not playing along. :grin:


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Camouflage is not an un-marine thought. It is suggested in the codex after all


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

lets see, we have the following:
tactical
techmarine
strenguard
Apothecary
and an inquisitor

what are we missing? or is this enough people?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Username*: Bane of Kings 
*Name:* Abadion Kanas
*Age:* 98
*Sex:* Male
*Appearance:* Kanas has a veteran, battle scared face with a slight trim of black hair and blue eyes, but this is never shown to the non-astartes as he always keeps his helmet on in the heat of battle, and when addressing the non-astartes, the Inquisition included. He has white skin. 
*Home Chapter:* Iron Snakes
*Armor Mark:* Mark 7 
*Chapter Wargear:* Bionic Eye (Left), Green Laurels on Helmet, 
*Functionality:* Tactical Marine
*Weapon:* Plasma Pistol, Chainsword 
*Biography:* Kanas was an Iron Snake until the battle of Ithan's Seat, a rocky planet on the Eastern Fringe when the force was deployed to fight an unknown enemy. After landing on Ithan's Seat, the Iron Snakes were quickly encountered by the Tyranids, and it was soon revealled that a small tendril of Leviathan had encircled the planet. 

And so, naturally the Iron Snakes set about defending it. Although they were few in number, they managed to hold the world until aid could reach them, and it was just by chance that a large portion of the Salamanders Chapter were en route at the time. Cought between the two chapters, the Tyranids were easily defeated and their Ships blown from orbit.

After returning to Ithaka, the Deathwatch had heard of Kanas' experience with the Tyranids and sought him out, taking him from his chapter to serve in the force dedicated to opposing the xenos.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Deathwatch

Yeah so I'm pretty sure scouts and sisters of battle cant be in deathwatch but it doesn't look like anyone has posted either of those types yet anyway.

Also in the weapons part I think you meant assault canon, not auto canon, end even then it should probably be heavy bolter just cuz the only space marine infantry I've ever heard of that can carry an assault canon are terminators.

uuuummmm other than that looks pretty good I think, except the intro hook has some...basically contradictions in it which happen to mostly be due from typos it looks like. For example it says there is no shadow in the warp with orks and then it says one of the mysteries is whats causing the shadow in the warp. I think you mean that there IS a shadow in the warp which is odd because orks DONT usually do that?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Thesus Travos

Age: 271

Sex: Male

Appearance: Thesus is a fairly tall marine, not as stocky as some of his brethren but instead makes up for it by being tall. He has a light brown hair, that was native to his small tribe on the waters of Ithaka. He has two scars that are heavily defined on his body, one made by a dark eldar blade on his right cheek and the other made along his back by an ork power claw, shearing through his armour.

Home Chapter: Iron Snakes

Armour Mark: Mark 8 Errant Armour (newly bestowed upon him)

Chapter Wargear: Combat Shield

Functionality: Tactical Marine

Weapons: Bolter Godwyn pattern and a Chainsword

Biography: Thesus was born to a small sea faring tribe, that traveled from Island to Island along the expanse of Ithaka's deep and rolling depths. The tribe fished for a living, and were forced to protect themselves from the dangerous sea wyrms that plague the depths of Ithaka. It was in his fourth cycle of life that his world exploded, his tribe being caught in a storm that ravaged their boats, split them from each other as they headed to a new Island to settle for a few months and fish. 

The boats were made to be easy prey for the sea wyrms that devoured all of his tribe. His family boat was the only one left and made a mad dash for shore, trying to not be caught in the same thing that had caught all of their sister ships. However it didn't make it, being capsized by a sea wyrm and only Thesus made it ashore alive. After a few days a Thunderhawk touched down on the Island, Corinth Squad of the Iron Snakes wishing to train there. They found the young lad who told them what had happened. They took him back with them, noticing a fiery spirit in the very young child to train.

He soon became a petitioner, one to Corinth squad who looked after the wargear of the marines as they trained and went on missions. He had a chance to prove himself when the squad took casualties in an ork attack on the reef stars, the very thing the Iron Snakes defended. He bested his fellow petitioners, and became a squad member of Corinth Squad. He killed his first sea wyrm, an aging female though she proved to be just as deadly as a younger one and took her scale to fashion the inside of his shield.

His first mission saw him fight the Dark Eldar who were attempting to enslave a planets farming populace, and as he fought against one of them he recieved his first scar. Though he was triumphant in his fight he vowed he would not be taken like that again, training with the rest of Corinth squad on Ithaka's harsh conditions. He even took part in the illegal trench diving, setting the squad record though discreetly. Corinth squad was chosen by Chapter Master Seydon to take part on the force led by him to the world Ganahedarak. However they found themselves trapped between two ork warring forces and were forced to entrench their position. The force was attacked again and again, each time forcing the enemy back but at a cost.

Corinth squad lost two brothers before they were rescued by the relief force led by the Damocles notable squad, though Thesus was thought to be dead in the rearguard action after his back scarred by an ork claw that went through his armour like butter. His brothers fought to retrieve his body only to find him still breathing. The squad apothecary saved his life and he was gifted the new Mark 8 Errant Armour as his suit was deemed irrepairable. 

After this he has taken part in the deathwatch, his Chapter Master releasing him temporarily from his squad to take part in this new mission. Like all Ithaka marine, he carries a small vial of sea water with him in his travels.



Edit seems I got beaten to it by Bane of Kings... Oh well..


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks interesting, think I will have something up by tomorrow for this. Just two things, the first a question/request and the second something of note in regards to marines and age:

1. Can you edit your weapon list to include heavy bolters. They are a fair bit more common to use than some of the other options, and just as deadly if not more.

2. An aspirant is taken into the chapter to become a marine around 11-15, with about a decades worth of training. Adding on a few years to earn your power armour, a good baseline for a new marine in power armour is no less than 28. Add another decade and a half for a fair amount of experience, and you should now have a space marine who has seen a variety of campaigns.

A marine who is a century and a half old truly is the veteran of hundreds or even thousands of battles. A marine of 45, thats 17 years of service, has likely seen several dozen already. I would suggest putting limits on the age of marines, not to force change on anyone here, but because some characters are so old that their respective chapters would likely rather keep them to the chapter for their experience and prowess, then send them off to the deathwatch for a term of service. (Especially any chapter that see's such a thing as exile.)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Truth in that. Imperium not being my strong point here, and I`m not aware of much involving Deathwatch. 

But they do have captains correct? 

I`m not saying Reever`s wrong `cuz he probably isn`t, but wouldn`t the Deathwatch in service to the Inquisition no less comprising kill teams assigned to more dangerous tasks than usual consist of astartes with a little more experience than that? 

I`m not sure, don`t know any definite sources, but the one book I`ve read involving Deathwatch (Warriors of Ultramar) was not too specific on their histories. Know of a Captain from the IF and a space wolf who seemed to know his way around a battlefield.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Darkreever is right (he always is, don't bother arguing, he is) but I'm not too bothered if the marines are too old or haven't been in the deathwatch long.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

A veteran space marine is a very broad term, a marine of less than 50 can be considered a veteran for a number of deeds, just as one who is 200 can be as well. The difference between the two is the older marine has far more experience, and his list of accomplishments will be longer. That, however, does not diminish or negate the value of what is done by someone younger; older tends to be more set in ways, and can lead people down a more wrong path. 

Three hundred year old veteran should have damn near no flaws, access to anything and everything beyond stock gear, should stick out like a sore thumb, be able to do anything, and has seen everything right? 

(Hint, the answer to the above is not yes for the vast majority.)


Again, would like an answer to the question regarding heavy bolters before putting up a character.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay then. Maybe Jacen can be a little younger then. 

I stand corrected. unish:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

believe it or not i actually put up the autocannons to force the devastator marines to think a little outside the box. i've seen (and faced) chaos space marines using autocannons. i've also seen some marines using it on box art, though that may just be bad eyesight. now yes i'm aware that assault cannons are well, way to fucking heavy to be lifted by a marine without that big hulking armor, but i'm also sudo aware that many of the imperial guard turret weapons their heavy weapons team uses (las cannon and the like) can be ripped off the bipod by a marine and used in case of emergencies. i figured once the marines reached the forge world, they would be able to snag their preferred weapon if it was a heavy bolter.

also, sorry for the typo, i'll see about going back and fixing that.

my apologies about the age thing. it's just everyone i hear from always calls them ancient buggers.

so for clarity, the autocannon is not to say bugger off to cannon, but to denote that the inquisitor is rather limited in what she has in her armory for the marines to use. it's a old weapon, not used anymore by the space marines, but it's still effective.

i have also heard of scouts in the death watch. cirus was one from the blood ravens. and yes, i'm aware many people don't consider them cannon, but if games workshop signed off on them, i have no reason to doubt it. 

Lord Ramo: nice to see a person pick up a combat shield. what inspired you to do so?

Bane_of_Kings: nice to see we have two marines that can relate to each other, the two being you and ramo. my knowledge on the snakes is neigh non existent, trying to find info on them now. but for my sake what is the deal with him not wanting to show his face? also, what's with the green decorations on his helmet? i'm not trying to poke fun or say anything is wrong with it, i just want to know.

karak: can you list out what kind of mechadendrites you have? do you simply have the standard servo arm? or are there more tendrils coming out of your back than a squid and a octopus attempting to mate?

santaire: yes you can have a bolt pistol. also what prompted you to take on the sternguard? other than a bullet for every occasion?

Serpion: what made you wish to choose a medic? other than the notion of someone has to be around to patch these lads up

farseer i await your profile with much interest


jack: if you would please, info on your ordo weapon is scarce. could you give me a summary of it? i was able to find information that it's from a race of xeno that was nearly eradicated from existance and that they liked to use poision weaponry. also, is your inquisitor psychic?

dragon: i apologize. out of recognizing my mistake, you may continue to use your custom chapter. but if you would please, list their mutation and their colors with a description of their emblem. yes this actually has RP implications. i don't mean to give you more work than necessary and know you're a competent RPer.

Dark Reaver: one last thing, having you in here is slightly intimidating. i look at all your rewards and acomidations and what not, and i feel like a white cap looking up at a honor guard space marine in terminator armor for the first time. but please rest assured, if that's possible in my case, that i chose the weapons i did for a reason. not only to limit what the marines could take, but possibly to have them use things the character was not used to.

i will have my own profile up in a bit.

and if memory serves me right, the only thing we're missing is assault marines and a devastator. emperor knows we have tactical marines out the ass here.

also, one extra note. i did say you could bring one peace of wargear over from your chapter. who am i to complain if that peace of wargear just happens to be a heavy bolter?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Well the combat shield is due to the fact that the Iron Snakes use that in their infantry tactics. Its all on Lexicanum.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The Scythian Venom talon is basically just a poisoned dagger, it's in the Grey Knights codex as equipment for ordo xenos inquisitors and I figured it couldn't hurt . Also, no she isn't a psyker, I assumed you'd prefer non-psykers


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

bah, i have no problem with psyker characters as long as they build them with balance in mind


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

DasOmen said:


> dragon: i apologize. out of recognizing my mistake, you may continue to use your custom chapter. but if you would please, list their mutation and their colors with a description of their emblem. yes this actually has RP implications. i don't mean to give you more work than necessary and know you're a competent RPer.


Gotcha, I add a basic chapter description, Won't go into mega detial, need to work a bit more on total chapter fluff but i have a good image in my mind, stand by.

its up.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

pure curiosity are you taking inquisitorial acolytes? or are we sticking to astartes and said inquisitor


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Username: Dasomen
name: Crab Orma (death world name, first part to denote his first kill, second to denote what tribe he came from)
age: 41
Sex: Male
appearance: crab's face is adorned in tribal tattoos that shroud much of his facial structure. the tattoos are intricate enough and seen as a mark of purity among his people. each tattoo is placed on the skin individually in separate lines by a priest. reading his tattoos is like reading the deeds of a person in a book. his face is sharp and angular and rather slim. his eyes are so orange they almost appear to glow while his hair is a sort of muddy brown that is neatly kept. the lack of time to get a haircut has forced him to tie it back into a pony tail to keep it out of the way. his build is almost a shadow of what a marine should be, and his struggle for survival during the implantation process is readily apparent in his unarmored frame. he looks like the marine who should have died but was too suborn to do so in some regards. in others he simply appears toned yet lanky. his tribal tattoos covering much if not all of his body.
Home Chapter: Raptors
Armor Mark: Crab is adorned in a odd set of Mark 8 errant armor. frequent battle has caused the helmet to have a more shallow crown than most. the armor has also been stubbornly painted in the past, leaving the subtle hints of a camo pattern underneath the black paint of the death watch. his armor is still painted black as required, but the previous paint jobs leave the armor as off black in areas scattered around the armor.
Chapter Wargear: Jump pack
Functionality: Assault Marine
Weapon: Giest pattern Bolter Combi flame: the giest pattern bolter is a bulpup weapon that does not use traditional clips. instead the weapon uses a narrow drum that's dementions are barely wider than the weapon in question. the drum carries no more ammo than a standard clip. it's shallow and sleek design however allow for a much wider range of movement. Chainsword
Biography: for the longest while crab did not have a name. he and many others in his village were merely refereed to by their villages name. his parents, the slayer of a kracken and the slayer of a crag bat, tried to raise him to the best of their ability, despite living on a death world near the heart of the raptor's home sector. their planet was one of the prime recruiting worlds for the raptors, it's inhabitants often forced to think quickly on their feet and deal with voracious creatures that would not stop their bloodthirsty onslaught easily. 

the boy that would be known as crab had been passed over by previous recruiting efforts by the marines many times already, by his 17th birthday the marines had passed him by 6 times, his last chance to be selected by them was coming to a close. things looked bleak for the boy, and the marines were scheduled to leave the planet and move onto the next in the next twelve hours. having given up hope of becoming a marine or even being selected by them to become a servant, the boy ventured out into the waists. finding himself on the vast beaches his planet was known for. a idiot who would simply look at the planet would call it a paradise world, but those who knew better knew it as a death world, a particularly dangerous one where any body of water likely meant your doom. 

armed with only a combi stubber the boy made to finally receive a name, any name would do for him. he never knew a scout marine was watching him the entire time. the first thing to come at the boy was a crab. not your little scuttling morsel that could easily be squished under the heal of a boot, but a monstrous creature that would easily tower over the tallest marine by a good four feet. the boy hadn't anticipated in fighting the crabs, and hadn't outfitted his rifle with armor piercing rounds. he had wanted to take on the flying beasts that normally looted the beach called reavers, large flying scythe like rays... his hollow point rounds were utterly useless against the crab's obsessively thick armor. but despite this, the boy refused to go down. it wasn't until a chance round smacked into one of the joints of the crab that something remarkable happened. the hollow point round actually caused the beast pain, what more, he had caused it to bleed. 

the boy shifted tactics right then and there, keeping as mobile as possible while he attacked until he brought down the beast by dismembering it with bullets. when it was dead though, the boy had a problem. he had no more ammo to spend on the reavers that were now swooping down to pick the area clean of his kill. as the beasts swarmed over the corpse of a crab, the boy still held his ground. no more bullets yet to spend to fight off the reavers, but he had to protect his kill, he had to take back a trophy to his village to acquire a name. the fight lasted hours, and the boy was barely alive by the time the reavers gave up. the trek back to his village with the dominant claw in tow, took the boy a entire week of trekking through the thick jungle. his hopes and dreams crushed, the boy returned to the village unlike many other hopefuls seeking a name and approval from the marines. his trek through the town square was one that showed defeat, remorse, sadness, and regret, as well as frustration, not at anyone in town, but at himself.

as he reached the priest's shrine of the emperor to receive his name, a voice came from behind that he did not recognize. "why do you dispare boy? what reason can you have to shun your accomplishment?", to which the boy replied "i am not worthy, i have failed to prove myself to the chosen. in my weakness, i have damned myself and can no longer fight with my brothers amongst the stars in the heavens"

"you have no idea how wrong you are do you boy?" came the voice again, however the boy did not turn round. he merely answered with his head hung low as he gazed at the ground, no longer worthy of even looking to the priest who approached him. 

"that is for the chosen to decide, and decide they have. they now reside amongst the stars once more, fighting the battles of the emperor, and bringing his justice to all who would stand against him."

"decide we have boy, decide to wait for you" came a different voice, it was the scout who had watched the fight and seen what the boy could do first hand. he had voxed in for the ship to wait, and wait they did.

after the ceremony to give the boy a name had finished, crab finally turned around to see who was addressing him and trying to raise his spirits. the raptors did indeed wait for him, and that very day, he was taken to the stars. his name forever etched on a large obelisk in the shrine. 

crab wasn't seen as likely to survive the treatment to make him into a marine, and he struggled for life through each step, falling at several points to near death during the entire process, but every last time he refused to give up, he kept pressing forwards even when the apothecary himself ordered him to stand down. not once did he stand down though, he was determined to be a marine.

the day he finally completed his power armor training, crab was what some considered a unspoken veteran. every single time a mission was available, he volunteered for it, always trying to be of use to his battle brothers. the scouts who were in his squad made a special note to their commander and captain, that to this day, followed him to his days in death watch. "crab will do many things, but give up is not one of them"

it was five days after crab had been placed as a assault marine, his previous services granting him the honor of wearing mark 8 armor, and once again he would surprise his chapter, but it would not shock them. death watch was calling for a member to be sent to aid them, the only one who would normally go refused much to the support of the rest of the chapter. the veteran who would have gone did not wish to leave his brothers in a time of need, crab however had no such thoughts. "i will go in his place" he offered, and go he did. he did not go for personal experience, he did not go because duty demanded one of their chapter go, he did not go because other brothers were in need. he went to bring glory and honor to his chapter. he would show these orks what it meant to be besieged by a raptor.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

just as i have asked questions of you, please ask questions of me. it is only fair that way. anyone who has answered my questions please feel free to consider yourself approved.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

you will have to talk it over with Jackinator if he wishes to have any acolytes under him. i am accepting sisters of battle simply so this isn't a sexist RP that forces women to play the role of men.

but yes this is mainly a space marine RP. i would have added guardsmen here as well, but i thought it would be simpler for my first "real" rp on these forums if i kept it restricted in this way. my apologies.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

ahhh i understnad
just wondering if its mainly astartes then astartes it is 
this looks like it will be a top rp
Good hunting to everyone involved


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

How many payers we shooten for? there eight of us now, at this rate were have a true squad. :biggrin:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm actualy fixing to type up the action thread now to be honest. just waiting on people to answer and ask their questions


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So wait, your taking a spot as one of the squad? And GMing at the same time?

Might that lead to the potential of being slightly unfair for the rest of us? (Like possessing knowledge that you should not because you are right now both a player and GM.) Its one thing as a leading NPC, the GM knows whats going on so it makes sense to control leading NPC's.



As I mentioned before, character up before the end of the night:

*Username:* darkreever

* Name:* Elyas


*Age:* 62


*Appearance:* Sharp features leading to a hooked nose, high cheekbones, and sky blue eyes. Elyas has short, cropped pale hair contrasting with his darker tanned skin. In armour he stands a head over two metres, wearing Mk VII armour, the right vambrace etched with four names.

*Personality:* Outspoken and practical, Elyas prefers to look for the black and white of a matter over shades of gray. He has no pity for the weak, weak in body or weak in soul; the weak are a bastion for depravity and corruption that only the strong can survive.


*Home Chapter:* Dark Angels


*Armor Mark:* Mark VII ‘Aquila’


*Specialty:* Devestator


*Wargear:* Power armour, helmet, frag grenades, bolt pistol, combat knife, heavy bolter


*Biography:* Recruited young from a feral world of hundreds of islands, Elyas has fought with a passion in his heart and a keen eye for detail on the battlefield. As a scout, he had the honour of claiming the life of an or knob as a sniper, and then his squad was tasked with the infiltration and destruction of a fuel supply depot in use by secessionist forces. With this, Elyas and his brothers earned their black carapace, and became true initiates into the chapter.

In the following decade, Elyas and his brothers would see further action against the orks, aiding in the surgical destruction of a WAAAGH before it truly gained power. Here Elyas first came across any hint of the deathwatch, in the form of a veteran Dark Angel that had previously served. Some of the local populace had renounced their allegiance to the Imperium, hoping to find some measure of safety with the orks. What few who were not enslaved were butchered by the Dark Angels. Elyas learned here to never suffer the weak to live, lest corruption be allowed to breed.

Over the course of another fifteen years, the Dark Angels fought against orks and then the tyranids near the Damocles gulf. Then, with little warning, the entire company was called back from defending evacuating ships. Without the aid of the Dark Angels, the defenses crumbled and few escaped. It was here that Elyas encountered a member of the fallen; for word of one’s location had found its way to the chapter. It was a trap, laid by traitor marines, who were in fact led by one such being. The traitor and his minions ambushed Elyas squad, slaying half of them in the surprise, but ultimately it was the Dark Angels who proved the victor. Elyas himself slayed the fallen leader, and was henceforth inducted into the inner circle of the Dark Angels for his deed.

When a call from the deathwatch came, so too did rumour of the fallen; Elyas vowed to take up the position and verify the rumour, rather than waste the resources of the chapter.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

normaly it would yes, i can understand your concerns. to me a RP is like a book with many authors. i may be the creator of this RP, but i have no more say in the direction the characters go than any one person does if that makes any sense.

for instance, if i'm not mistaken it is the inquisitor who chooses the course of action the death watch marines take, as in what planet they land on, where they go to, so on so forth. so while i may be the creator, you lot also have much more say in what happens than you allow yourselves to believe. here, this may help some


i can only place sign posts in the road, telling you of different paths. it is not my place to force you to take any one path, for that is a decision you must all make. as for the greater knowledge thing, i've learned to keep out of character knowledge form influencing in character actions.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

In any case, one`s first Rp is always a learning experience. I don`t think anyone would deny that, me least of all. :laugh: 

That said, I do think you`re taking an interesting approach here. I look forward to seeing how this plays out. Best of luck with this.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

RP area is going up. get ready for the shit storm


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

thats good to hear! lets get going!


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

DasOmen said:


> you will have to talk it over with Jackinator if he wishes to have any acolytes under him.


If anyone wishes to be an acolyte I have no problem with it as long as it's ok with DasOmen


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh dear... this thread gets ever more tempting every day. :laugh: It certainly looks like it will be a monster.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I will write up a character at some point today, hopefully. However, I've got just one question, can I be an apothecary?

Edit: That is of course if you are still accepting characters! If not then the best of luck, and I think I'll be sorry for having missed it.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

our medics to gits with guns ratio is fairly one sided. i say medics need a few more players on their side. emperor knows the gits with guns need patching up frequently enough.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

boys and girls, gits and grots, the RP is up.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=944794#post944794

please excuse the minor atrocities i may have committed against cannon and the major ones i most likely committed against the English language.

not that it being 3:03 in the morning here for me is a excuse or anything, but i belive the euro buggers have a saying, a saying that goes something like 

"i'm bloody well tired"

at the same time, i await your thoughts, questions, concerns, and impending wounds from said chain axe. 

i hope i didn't miss anybody other than myself in that post. also please note. all marines were SLEEPING before the ship was kinda well.... forced to exit the warp in a violent manner. we dont have any blood ravens so no excuses.

also, next time i want to make a RP and have the wack job idea of posting up the IC area at way to freaking early in the morning, someone hit me... freaking typo in the name... strike strike... what is this a japanese manga? if at all possible, would one of the mods kindly take care of that? my apologies.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sweet as! Here's my character. Hope you like him!

Name: Mikojai Razwin

Age: 257

Sex: Male

Appearance: Mikojai has been a marine for long enough for his gene-seed faults to take effect. His hair has turned a deep coal black, and rolls in slight waves down to just below his shoulders. His eye have become almost completely black, only a thin eclipse of his original marine-blue eyes remain. his skin has turned to an ashen white, and is littered with unsightly scars, one of which is a crescent which curves from the corner of his right eye to the corner of his lip to his jaw. This is the only scar which is visible when he is in his armour, but out of his armour there are several others which mark him a truly brave, or fool-hearty, field medic.

Home Chapter: Raven Guard

Armor Mark: Mark 6 Corvus Armour 

Chapter Wargear: Narcethium, Reductor

Functionality: Apothecary

Weapon: Plasma pistol, chainsword

Biography: Born on the death world of Batrox, Mikojai has always known a form of warfare. From a small child, he had always been embattled against either the native beasts of his homeworld, reptilian predators the size of small boats, insects the size of an Ogryn, carnivorous plants which could devour a man in one go, and many other's besides or against other feral tribes. However, despite someone's initial impressions, the most deadly things are not the largest, but in fact the smallest. Many seemingly harmless plants and insects are actually possessed of deadly poisons which can bring down the largest beasts on Batrox. Within the tribes there are designated healers all of whom, despite the backwards knowledge of world as a whole, are incredibly skilled in the arts of healing and surgery. However, this world is also positioned close to a stable war storm, in which splinter bands of The Sons of Malice make their residence, and Batrox is frequently invaded by these Chaos marines. 

On one particular occasion when the world was invade, the Raven Guard responded along with other sections of the Imperium. However, in one battle, the captain leading the Raven Guard portion of the Imperium's response and his command squad were separated from their main force by the Sons. In the conflict, their Apothecary was killed and the company champion wounded badly. Unable to reunite with their forces and heavily out-numbered, it seemed he would die. However, Mikojai's tribe appeared from the undergrowth and harassed the Sons. Many of his tribe died in sacrifice, but the distraction allowed Mikojai and several others to lead the command squad back to their make-shift settlement. Despite being both young and not well versed in the anatomy of a Space marine, Mikojai and a few other of the tribes healers were able to to stabilise the champion's condition. The command squad were later able to reunite with the remaining Imperial forces, thanks to the tribe's help and knowledge of the terrain, but out of a sense of duty and honour, Mikojai and several others were offered the chance to be inducted into the Chapter for their skills and bravery.

Since then, Mikojai has gone through all the standard ranks; from scout, to devastator, to assault marine, to tactical marine. However, when not in battle or performing training exercises, he could always be found in and around the Apothecarium, learning any scraps of knowledge that the Companies apothecaries would share with him, and things he picked up from simply observing them work. After a time, it was decided that since he clearly held a deep-rooted passion for being an Apothecary, and already had a wealth of background knowledge that it would be wise to utilise his skills, and so Mikojai became an Apothecary, and has since served in the Company's honour guard. However, recently in a conflict with Dark Eldar, his command squad were all butchered by the Archon and his Incubi retinue. Only Mikojai and his captain walked away from the battle, and he has felt a form of 'survivor's guilt' and has offered himself to the Deathwatch to atone for his sins.

On the whole, Mikojai is a warm and friendly marine. He is rather talkative and likes to get to know people. However, when he is at work he becomes single-minded and focused, as in necessary for him to be. Whilst he is on the whole a light-hearted and humorous marine, he feels a deep weight of responsibility for what he does and is under no illusion why he is here; for penitence for failing in his charge.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Well this certainly looks interesting 
I'm really tempted to write up a character of my own later, presuming you're still taking on more marines for the Death Watch?

Also, as a suggestion and something I've found tends to work for order, it may be worth writing up on the first page who is currently involved in this RP, their character name and their character's role/speciality.
Not only does it make choosing a character role far easier for new applicants, it also helps them choose a role that'll help keep it balanced as it gives players the opportunity to see what's there right in front of them, clear as day. It also makes a good quick reference point when playing the RP, allowing players to remind themselves who's who and what they do.

Just as suggestion 
Either way, I'm certainly interested! =D


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

pending our ancient one poking his nose at your profile, i see no real problems with it. but my question is this 

why so old? ok yes marines are old bastards, they get the whole century of service bolt in their head for every hundred years, that sorta thing. i'm not faulting you for being old, far from it. i'm fine with that tidbit.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I have an albi for the age of my character
like darkreever said you need about 50 years for a decent space marine but a techmarine needs about another 50 years for techmarine training! so I think you'll find my character has the most accurate age :thank_you:

@Alistor, can we fit another marine in? we already have quite a few and the action is already up. your idea is a good one and I use it in my RP.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

@Karak well as DasOmen is GMing the RP, it's his call =) But I shan't post anything until he says it's okay and if not...well then enjoy the game! XD


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the numbers dont bother me so much, the dedication and commitment of the people who make up those numbers do. the fact that i have/had so many people jumping to join this RP, and more continue to ask to join means i'm doing something right despite my admitingly limited knowledge on the imperium of man.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

@alistor I think he said "yes"


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

*Username:* Alistor

*Name:* Bjoric Varga

*Age*: 64

*Sex:* Male

*Home Chapter:* Space Wolves

*Armor Mark:* Mark 7 "Aquilla" Armour

*Chapter Wargear:* Fenrissian Wolf-Hide Cloak

*Functionality:* Tactical Marine

*Weapon:* Chainsword & Bolt Pistol

*Appearance: * Bjoric is a young Fenrissian Space Wolf, recently recruited in to the ranks of the Death Watch. Due to his young age, the mutation of the wolf gene in his body is still in it's earlier stages of manifestation. He has a scruffy head of fiery red hair forming a rough mane which continues down to his cheeks. His canine teeth or lengthened and his skin appears slightly more rugged. His armour is Mark 7 'Aquilla' patern, painted in a dark black colour save for the aquilla on his chest which is a dull steel, as is his left shoulder plate which is tagged with a seal of purity and bares the Inquisitorial 'I'. His right shoulder plate is yellow with a bright blue trim and bares the insignia of the great Blood Claws of the Space Wolves.

*Biography:* Bjoric was born on Fenris and since birth, faced the full wrath of his home planet as all Fenrissians do. In his initiate rites to enter the Space Wolves, he was tasked to hunt and kill a Fenrissian Wolf. During this task, Bjoric showed a greater understanding of hunting the wolf, a creature alien to his own species, such as he was. A week later, after he returned with the broken corpse of the great wolf dragging behind him, his Rune Priest superior immediately marked him out for the Death Watch and so he was sent away from his chapter to join the others in facing the sickening xenos creatures of the galaxy, much to his contempt.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So...am I in?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

well you haven't answered my question yet

and mister yiff marine, err i mean space wolf, sorry if we had a ultra marine i'd probably call him blue boy or pappa smurf, few things, not that i'm criticizing you in any way, but why space wolves? keep in mind, i'm a tau player, we think differently. what caused you to use them in this RP?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok, I'm slightly confused. I'm from the Raven Guard  

As for his age, just because I would assume you'd need a decent and lengthy-ish service to be allowed into the command squad for a company, so having him a great deal younger than that, I thought would look a bit odd.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

DasOsam, I'm all about the Aun'va myself 

But I chose Space Wolves because:
A) They do actually submit units to the Death Watch (see Lexicanum)
B) It's fun playing something that isn't entirely pasturised for once
C) I love vikings
D) I love werewolves....and Space Wolves are essentially Viking Werewolves...

I hope this isn't a problem?

And also, looking back at some of the comments made..

If anyone's up for a Tau RP sometime, PM me please 
But I dibs the Stealth Shas'vre! <3


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

finaly, someone who takes my twisted humor just serously enough. you're both a go for launch. and as for tau RP, i'm game


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Are you gonna stick little fancy coloured things in the beginning action thread to put us in our starting place or no? =)


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

now what kind of Gue'vesa would i be if i didn't give you two a spiffy little pain job?


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

You're a Gue'la actually ;D 'vesa' means 'helper' and you're CERTAINLY not helping us right now! XD


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

bah i'm helping you get glory. 

speaking of glory, guess who's intro posts could be posted right about now? those gretchen arent going to catch themselves you know. oh, and i think those squigs want to play kiss kiss... shame they have bad eyesight and mistake you for the nobs they normally play with.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm readin', give me a moment! XD

Also, as a quick suggestion (uber quick). Since we're earning this throne points to attain Wargear (correct?), would it be an idea to post up a list maybe of available wargear and options and how much they cost in throne points?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

that's a list i'm actualy working on.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i have a request for all members of this RP and all members hoping to join. (yes you can stop asking if i'm still recruiting. as long as you're active and decent, you can join)

this request is this. after every mission update, please post here on your thoughts of the RP so far. please list your questions and concerns. i wont be able to be a better creator if i dont have this feedback. i know some of you would idoly dismiss this as a meaningless request for feedback and what not, but i appreciate it, and i want to know your thoughts on the RP. what am i doing good? what am i doing bad? how bad do i butcher the cannon here? am i making the RP interesting for you? is it leaving you thinking what i have up my sleeve? please, i kindly ask for your input and reflections. this is as much my story as it is your own.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

wait do we all earn throne points each update? The way I thought it was that the first few to post and use the throne points would get them. Unless I mistook it which in that case is my fault.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Entry removed*


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

yes it's first come first serve. i'm allowing the little slip up for now, but please, when you see someone already snagging the throne point in the future, either choose another, or bide your time. they wont be able to get the next one.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

So who got the throne points this time?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

given you lot actualy impressed me with quality posts? the lot of you. but this is the only time it's happening that way. now remember, anyone who chose to take the throne point as it were, is now on cooldown for that point's value. meaning you cant take another one untill the value of your throne point has expired in mission updates.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

so, have you made the list of what we can spend our throne points on? because i got lucky and got 3!


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

the list is still in the process of being compiled. but with only 3 throne, you wont get anything. it's all about risk, reward, and time. ok that sounds a tad heartless but trust me. by the time you can acquire the "upgrades" they will be meaningfull for your character


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Power Weapon plx? <3 =D


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

What would be useful to an iron hands techmarine? 

Spare parts? :laugh:


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

@Karak. Tech Servitors?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

no, I don't want a bunch of weirdos following me around!


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Well why give him a plasma pistol and power axe straight off if you didn't want some room for development?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Because I like plasma pistols and a power axe is the weapon of a techmarine, besides when i wrote it up I didn't know we were ganna do this throne thing. however some extra wargear would be nice (but not servitors)


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe a thunder hammer? It's not unheard of for techmarines to have those. Or a refractor field? Or an orbital relay? Or a teleport pack? use your imagination


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll think of something


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh? Didn`t realize the thrones were first come first served one player only. Sorry for that... 

If I`d known, I`d have left them. :blush:


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

now you guys know. it's not like there is anything from preventing your character from sharing said information you discover by taking a throne point, but still. it's a risk and reward thing. and risk and reward are not always equal.


taking the one throne is sometimes safer than taking the 2 or the 3. why? allow me to explain

throne points will be offered with every update. however, many of you are on cool down right now, so very few of you will have the opertunity to reap the rewards of the next mission update. those that chose to grab the throne 1 are able to snag the update after the next one, so on so forth. 

so here is a hypothetical situation.

say you're going for terminator honors. which in theory costs 30 throne. you have two options. go for 90 some odd updates with the 3 throne choice, or, go 3 some odd updates with the one throne choice. you seem like you're getting more points with the 3 throne update, but that's only usefull for getting those last few points quicker to buy your item.

now keep in mind, that's just a very bad example and giving you lot a good one takes the fun out of it. just be thankfull not much will cost more than 30 throne.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Makes sense...

that said...

Terminator Armour, yum..


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

would someone kindly poke ye who may never be wrong and the posh humie who got his flash weapons stolen by a bunch of grots? kinda waiting on those two.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Aye, I was kinda tentative about posting because I had the feeling we were still waiting for a few others. On a previous subject Das, do you have the rewards list up yet? Perhaps we could each have individual rewards available based on our characters? etc.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

what do you think is taking me so long? i have to tailor a list for everyone >,<


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Surely most of the Space Marines would have a similar list? I can understand the Inquisitor and the Techmarine having different ones though.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

gotta tailor it to each marine, despite the similarities, they're all quite different. but the lists will be similar. 

as for the last profile that was posted. think it needs to be a little more impressive in the quality to join at this point. too much is being held back. anything from here on out will really have to try and impress me. good luck.

i would like to have the mission update up by tomorrow night. so please, everyone pester the two who haven't posted. IM them even if you think others have. ask them to post.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry my post was a little bit in coming. I was out the whole of yesterday. Hopefully it was worth it!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> Surely most of the Space Marines would have a similar list? I can understand the Inquisitor and the Techmarine having different ones though.


thats right, Techmarines don't take terminator armour because in Codex: space marine i think they get a 2+ save. but my techmarine has power armour so ignore that.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DasOmen said:


> i would like to have the mission update up by tomorrow night. so please, everyone pester the two who haven't posted. IM them even if you think others have. ask them to post.


I would advise against you rushing people on this mate. 

Too much pressure, and some may be inclined to just drop out. Be patient.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> I would advise against you rushing people on this mate.
> 
> Too much pressure, and some may be inclined to just drop out. Be patient.


I'm inclined to agree here. Quality should take precedence over speed though I'm with you in that we don't want to be waiting forever as this can usually lead to a dead RP.



Jackinator said:


> Surely most of the Space Marines would have a similar list? I can understand the Inquisitor and the Techmarine having different ones though.


Bare in mind their character and perhaps even their chapter. An Iron Hand space marine could benefit from a range of bionic upgrades whereas my marine would benefit from an improved boltgun and a power axe befitting a Space Wolf. Similarly, a Devestator Marine would benefit far more from something like a Missile Launcher or Heavy Bolter were as an Assault Marine may benefit more from an Improved Jump Pack or a Power Fist or Lightning Claws.

And of course, Terminator Armour is welcome 



Karak The Unfaithful said:


> thats right, Techmarines don't take terminator armour because in Codex: space marine i think they get a 2+ save. but my techmarine has power armour so ignore that.


I think this is more of a fluff orientated roleplay as apose to statline orientated. In the codex, Techmarines may get the same armour save as a Terminator but fluff wise, Terminator armour will always be superior.

Also, I'm currently writing up a Tau RP. I'll reserve anyone who previously stated they'd be interested a space and PM you when it's up.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I would also advise to wait, can't rush the players cause they may not be able to post for a few good reasons and may lose interest completely.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

eh i'm just stating it would be nice to have this rp not die ya know? had too many die in my day


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, those throne point things could be interesting but they are not what I care for so will not be trying terrible hard to acquire them like some others may be.

For me, I would prefer taking my time and putting out something good, rather than rushing to get as many points as possible for upgrades I shouldn't need (because that'll just lead to less and less character development.)


Also, posted; so no need to worry about me. Though in the future, the first one who should be PMing or talking to players about posting is the GM. Other players can also say something, but that 'job' is for the GM alone. He/she should not be asking other players to do it for him. (There are some exceptions, like if some players are family or close friends or something of that nature.)


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Should Karak really be cutting through the ship, it's hardly in suiting with his character as he's probably doing just as much damage to it's machine spirit as the orks and is his power welder really that good? I mean, we're talking seriously armoured bulkheads here. 

And nice touch with the response to my character there, I had to laugh at that darkreever :laugh:.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

That was evil darkreever, you'll find out in my next post what I think of it :laugh:.

I agree with Jackinator. What kind of a techmarine would be annoyed at the orks for damaging the ship and then just cut his way through an armoured bulkhead. Seems a little hypocritical to me.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well lets be honest here Santaire, Shivon is a Crimson Fist, an ork hunter. Their hatred for greenskins is legendary after the Rynn's World Massacre. Adding to that, he is a century old veteran; he shouldn't have to ask for locations and status. All marine armour has sensors in it which can alert another member of a squad or kill team of a marines general status and location.

For more detailed information in regards to either, the marine in question would need to answer. However, Shivon has encountered 'light' resistance, he should be able to guess perfectly well that others cannot give him more detailed answers, and should be more focused on getting into the thick of things and killing orks.



Personally, evil is a matter of perspective and word choice. I am playing to my character; someone who speaks his mind, has a hatred for the foolish or weak, and is a veteran warrior who should not be acting like a novice marine.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

Mission update is up boys and girls. go see how things went for you.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry if I seemed to be writing it like he is a new marine but he still hasn't got over the few months he spent alone, fighting for his life against hordes of orks while his brothers lay dead in the ruins of the fortress monastery. He wants to make sure that he hasn't lost yet more battle brothers to the hated greenskins

I understand what you mean though but you'll find out just how savage Numitor can be when he actually finds any large groups of orks:laugh:.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Lord Ramo and Santaire, perhaps it would be a good idea to help out the dangling Space Wolf right next to Thesus before heading back to the Inquisitor? XD

Oh wait, Lord Ramo's just locked me outside...

Can I call for a retcon?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

hmm i didnt realise the space wolf was dangling onto the side of the ship. Probably should have made sure before i sealed it....


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Might've been an idea. Given that the hole was created from the explosion of the bomb squigs -I- was shooting at! XD

So can you edit your last post please Lord Ramo or are we to assume I'm dead?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Ill do it tomorrow, dont think i am in the best condition to read through lengthy posts and edit well...


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalrighty then! ;D
(Sorry, just watched Ace Ventura).

I'll post my part once the edit's been done! =D


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

edited the post now so you can join us...


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

got three more lads who still need to post before the update can go up


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Who hasn't posted?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Mmmm...I suppose I may as well say this now. If this is the pace we are all expected to meet for this RP, then it might be best if I drop out. The other two Rp's I'm part of move at a slower pace, so I can keep up with them alongside revision and other things that demand my attention. However, I get the feeling that me moving at that pace will slow this RP down for other players. So if this is the pace that is being set for updates and such, I think I will have to drop out and wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

If you feel it's best Deus Mortis then no hard feelings, hope you enjoyed what you saw thus far =) and also, if you could perhaps kill off your character in a last post, it'd make it much easier for us to work it in to the RP =D

Hope the other two RPs go well ^^ and if you're interested in the Tau RP I wish to start after this then don't be scared to PM me 

And on the subject of my last post, before Darkreever corrects me (as he undoubtedly will), it only just came to my attention that the Space Wolves loath the Dark Angels and I am still fairly new to Imperium fluff so go easy on me, jah?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just act as if the character was never there to begin with. There is no reason people need to have characters killed off when they can simply fade into the background or 'cease to exist.'

You never know, perhaps in the future Deus might be able to return. If his character is killed off rather than moving away from the spotlight he then has to go and make another one.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

my apologies for this "fast pace" in all honesty, this is rather slow for me. but not so slow as it's nails on a chalk board annoying, but more respectable slow. other forums i visit i'm used to about five posts in the span of a hour. so i've not been unknown to see my RPs reach page 90 in just under a day. and yes, i know this seems break neck fast, but for those forums, that was the norm. i merely have to become more accustom to the normal pace of this forum.

how about this, would you guys and gals enjoy a deadline? a set date when the update will be posted? compared to the pace that has already upset one of it's members? also, my apologies to dues, i meant no offense in my pace


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not offended, it just seemed like the best thing if I knew I can't keep the pace, and everyone else can, there is not point in me holding it up.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Well my posting is fairly slow too ya know? 

I prefer to run RPs at a slower pace myself, tends to leave for more inspired responses =)

And also Karak, just so you know I'm not ignoring you, I'm just hoping someone else responds XD


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i apologize for everyone's disgruntled feelings towards the rapid pace of the RP. to solve this and put some of you at ease, i am enacting this change to the RP.



Updates will be posted once a week on Friday. this allows for a entire week to think, contemplate, and decide what to do for your post. 

i hope this will set many of you at ease and allow us to keep those who feel that the pace is too fast. 

i am also pleased that those who did come forwards with their displeasure were brave enough and kind enough to do so. this has allowed me to see the error of my ways in this site's regards and make to enact changes to solve these problems. my sincerest apologies for my transgressions against your established norm.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

It's turned quiet...are we still going?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i do hope so. would be a shame to loose this RP to the winds


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

give it time. a couple times during Waaggh, i was worryed about this happening, but it picked up.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Your just waiting on me at this time, things are taking me a tad longer than I had hoped. Feel free to post an update up for everyone, I'll get a post in tomorrow night.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

today is only wensday though. i shall stay true to my word, the update will be on friday.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Err, is there going to be an update for this roleplay? Just it's now Saturday


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I second a request for a update.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i apologize. i had IMed the one we have been waiting on and had been hopefully waiting on his post. it never came. 

Update is inbound. ETA 1 hour


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If your referring to me, then you PMed me not IMed me. (There is a very big difference between the two.)

And in that regard, let me quote my words from days before:


me said:


> Feel free to post an update up for everyone



Told you to go ahead with the update even if I hadn't posted, so using me as an excuse really isn't a valid one.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

sorry about the mix up in wording. used to seeing a IM not a PM under the mailing thing. 

as for waiting for you, it's just a polite thing to do, wait for all of your people to have posted before anything new goes up. so reguardless of you thinking waiting on you isn't valid, i hold that it is.


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Before I go on DasOmen, quick question.

Am I allowed to take any weapons I choose from the armoury should I head that way or will I only be allowed to replace my bolt pistol and chainsword?


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'd say any weapon there. as long as you can use it


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

why would you want ork weapons? its all the same with the greenskins


----------



## Alistor (Apr 19, 2011)

Lightning Claws! <3


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

it's been a week guys. i'd like to post a update but i cant because everyone hasn't posted. i IMed darkreaver to ask him to post, now it's up to you guys to make sure you have posted.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As I have said before Das, you PMed me, not IMed me. PMing is private messaging a person, something which is like posting on the boards but only the 'poster' and the one he/she is 'posting' to can see. It is not a fast thing, and if someone does not log in for several hours or days then the message simply waits.

IMing is instant messaging, emphasis on instant. If you IM me, then I should be able to get back to you with a response in moments.


----------

